# Valley Brew’s Light Ale



## masta (Apr 30, 2005)

*Valley Brew’s Light Ale<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />*

This is a great, easy-to-make pilsner-style beer made with ale yeast — no lagering 
required. Comes close to many commercial light pilsners, with just a bit more flavor. (5 gallons) 

Ingredients: 

• 3 lbs. U.C. Pale Malt Extract
• 0.5 lbs. Muntons Extra Light DME 
• 1 lb. rice syrup solids 
• 1 oz. Cascade hops (5.4% alpha acid): 0.25 oz. for 60 min., 0.25 oz. for 30 min., 
0.5 oz. for steeping 
• 1 tsp. Irish moss for 15 min. 
• 1 tsp. gypsum 
• Wyeast 1056 (American ale) 
• 1/2 cup Muntons Extra Light DME for starter
• 3/4 cup corn sugar for priming 

Step by Step: 

Activate yeast slap pack and make starter the day before brewing

Bring 5 gals Water to 170 <SUP>0</SUP>. Remove from heat and add malt extracts, rice syrup solids, and gypsum. Bring to rolling boil. Total boil is 60 min. Add 0.25 oz. Cascade and boil for 30 min. Add 0.25 oz. Cascade and boil for 15 min. more. Add Irish moss and wort chiller coil and boil for 15 min. more. Turn off heat, add 0.5 oz. Cascade hops, and steep for 2 min. Cool with wort chiller to 70 degrees, rack to primary and pitch yeast starter. 

Ferment seven to 10 days in primary at 70° F or below, then transfer to secondary until fermentation stops and beer clears. Prime and bottle.

OG 1.030


----------

